# where are the stripers



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

does anyone know where the big ocean stripers are in nc and what they are catching them on in the surf??????


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They ain't been this far south in over 5 years (Buxton) in any numbers, have heard rumours about fish up North of the bonner bridge, but there has only been a few that i have heard of, 4 or 6 from the Catwalk a Stragler or 2 from the beach, the boats ain't doin that great yet. I would say they are still off of Cape Henery Va. this blow we are getting now might send them a little further south and this weekend could go off... Got my fingers Crossed, first year i lived here full time on the Island 10 years ago, I caught 37 from the Beach all over 40 inches some over 50 inches, and watched my catch total go from 37 to 18 to 9 to 6 to 0.... Ain't seen em from the beach here since 05, 06... But there is always hope... 

JAM


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah Jam I miss the striper blitzes from the pt. myself. I was in several on the pt. Dec 26-Jan. 1 2002 was the best I have ever seen it. In that one week dad and myself put over 60 on the beach. All metal during the day and bait at night. I feel they will be back one day, but it all depends on the bait more than anything. Water temps that year were around 51-52, water was full of big bunker, so full that if you didn't hookup a stripe you were unintentionally snagging your bait for that night. The day we left, New Years Day, we noticed more gannets bombing bait about 2 miles south of OI. We pulled over and walked across the dunes to see the biggest school of fish I have ever seen to this day. I am not kidding nor exaggerating, if I was to make a moderate guess I would say there were no less than 10,000 stripers right on the beach. These fish were in the wash with there backs out of the water all the way out to about 200 yds past the bar probably 300 yds wide. I looked at Dad and he looked at me, and we both had caught enough that week. To this day we both kick ourselves in the butt for walking away from those fish, but just seeing them alone was the chance of a lifetime encounter. Hope the fish and access come again oneday.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I know where they were Early December

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000709.jpg


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

junkmansj said:


> I know where they were Early December


Good lord man that thing is huge. Nice job.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

51.5 Inches 50# 8 OZ Cape May NJ 12/4/11


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats on getting a 50!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was lucky enough to get into the bite last January about 2 mi. off the beach right in front of the Wright Bros. Memorial but it got colder quicker last year. 

They are driving south just need to hope that Omega leaves a little bait in the water (inside the 3 mi. limit) for them to chase, that and some east winds to push them to the beach.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

jay b said:


> I was lucky enough to get into the bite last January about 2 mi. off the beach right in front of the Wright Bros. Memorial but it got colder quicker last year.
> 
> They are driving south just need to hope that Omega leaves a little bait in the water (inside the 3 mi. limit) for them to chase, that and some east winds to push them to the beach.


There were about 10 menhaden boats off of south nags head this morning. Definitely inside the 3 mile line.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishinfanatic said:


> There were about 10 menhaden boats off of south nags head this morning. Definitely inside the 3 mile line.


 Makes you wonder how many stripers get ground up in the wake of those fatback?? Can remember at least 7 pogeyboats within a mile of Rodanthe pier when we had been stacking drum for three days prior.. The next day the drum were gone......

There was a striper blitz off the rip at Hatteras,it was during some parade in Hatteras,so it kept the crowd down a bit..Caught seven that day and almost got dumped on the 3500 capricorn with 20fireline on about every hookup with fish no less than 30lb.. The fish would get into the rip and head out at full steam.. Hardest fighting stripers I've ever caught.. You could see fatback spraying in the air through the breakers,with striper heads,mouths agape chewing them up... I guess Tater and I will never see that again....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Makes you wonder how many stripers get ground up in the wake of those fatback?? Can remember at least 7 pogeyboats within a mile of Rodanthe pier when we had been stacking drum for three days prior.. The next day the drum were gone......
> 
> There was a striper blitz off the rip at Hatteras,it was during some parade in Hatteras,so it kept the crowd down a bit..Caught seven that day and almost got dumped on the 3500 capricorn with 20fireline on about every hookup with fish no less than 30lb.. The fish would get into the rip and head out at full steam.. Hardest fighting stripers I've ever caught.. You could see fatback spraying in the air through the breakers,with striper heads,mouths agape chewing them up... I guess Tater and I will never see that again....


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.... The day Marshal and I got FHB shirts.... That was a heck of a day!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Menhaden boats are off Pea Island at 10:00 this morning. Few sport fishers as well


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Know bait = Know fish 

No bait = No fish

Just say'n


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

True enough, but there may be one or two decide to go looking for trout as food. Going to be a lot of shore food where the boats aren't. The striped ones will either go further out or closer in depending on what's available.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.... The day Marshal and I got FHB shirts.... That was a heck of a day!


 Yeap,was wondering if you would see that..Was wondering what that date was????


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,was wondering if you would see that..Was wondering what that date was????


Sir easily one of the best moments of my life. Best friend. LONG weekend of fishing. That was also the weekend that Al and Marshall limited while I was on the phone in my truck..... Staying at your place. Watching full grown fatback jumping clear out of the water, watching full grown stripers actually act like schoolrock and jump everywhere. Marshall was looking at me cranking on one and shaking his head. Broke several teeth on one of the reels I was using. Absolutely a memory I will have forever. I tell that story to my friends often with the opening of "Oh yea? well this one time in hatteras....."

thanks again Sir for helping us be a part of it.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

Warm water keeps the fish north and inshore. Cold water pushes them south and offshore. Water's still warm off Virginia and the stripers are spread out all the way to New Jersey. There may not be a significant NC season unless Mother Nature sends a serious cold snap.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In somebodys freezer from the boats that are blockading the coast at the mouth of the bay. Estimated that there were 400/500 boats this weekend dragging hooks. Hell, a fish ain't got a chance to get down the coast unless they stay offshore past the 3 mile limit. If every fish at the mouth of the bay left at night in the middle of a NEaster, they might make it down to the banks. As it is, by the time the bait puts on the first big push, the fish have been seriously depleted. Like water rights out west. The man at the head of the creek gets what he wants and you take the leftovers.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah right, the three mile EEZ is gonna stop them from fishing. HAHA


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The 3 mile line don't stop thiefs, but gives them many reasons to rethink right after they walk outta the court room. The 3 mile limit should be moved to 150 yards off the beach, then C&R from there to 200 miles out. Maybe some would be able to make it south then.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> The 3 mile line don't stop thiefs, but gives them many reasons to rethink right after they walk outta the court room. The 3 mile limit should be moved to 150 yards off the beach, then C&R from there to 200 miles out. Maybe some would be able to make it south then.


if the water doesn't cool and the bait doesn't move than C&R,catch limits,catch days,etc,any reg is not gonna make a difference,the fish are gonna migrate where they're comfy and we can't do a damn thing about it


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Agreed. That was the reason for asking if anybody kept a diary on water temps when the fishing was good in the other post.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

One of the best striper blitzes I have ever seen the water temp was hanging around 51-52 on the pt., blowing sw 12-15. There were well over 400 put on the beach that Dec30-31 2001. I landed 26 in those two days alone, all caught on metal. It had more to do with the bait than it did the water temp. There were so many stripers and menhaden in the water that you could see the stripers pushing the bait to the top south of the point at night under the moonlight. We were there for one week and caught our limit every day. Dec25 2001 Jan1 2002. 1995 was the year they showed backup pretty good. We put a hurtin on em when they first showed at the point on trout tackle and 1/2 oz bucktails. I remember reading an article in the island breeze the year before that there were more reports of some fish starting to show to the north and they were making a comeback from there decline and were expected to show again someday. Like clockwork they were there the next year.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> In somebodys freezer from the boats that are blockading the coast at the mouth of the bay. Estimated that there were 400/500 boats this weekend dragging hooks. Hell, a fish ain't got a chance to get down the coast unless they stay offshore past the 3 mile limit. If every fish at the mouth of the bay left at night in the middle of a NEaster, they might make it down to the banks. As it is, by the time the bait puts on the first big push, the fish have been seriously depleted. Like water rights out west. The man at the head of the creek gets what he wants and you take the leftovers.


 http://www.midatlanticrockfishshootout.com/, fish donated to the food banks aren't going in somebody's freezer. The fish this year are much bigger than last years class of fish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

OK. I suppose that most of the boats that go out this weekend pull up at the foodbank and drop off their catch on the way in. It don't make any difference whose freezer it goes in. It only means that's one that won't swim south. There's no way the fish can take the pounding like their being given without suffering a collaspe. Remember this conversation about 5/10 years down the road. If the regs aren't changed to a size/slot limit/catch limit, they'll be gone. And the very ones that's doing the pissin and moanin will be the ones that caused it. Bring it on. Then laugh at them. Do the math. 400/500 boats a day. 6/10 fish per day per charter. 1,000,000# of fish per week. And goes on for 3 months. Throw in a disease outbreak and it will be over. And then folks wonder why fish ain't makin it down the coast. But like always, wait awhile longer. Then shut it down completely for 10 years or so like they've done before. Should be some good deals on boats tho. As a side note, I don't fish for them in the salt. In the bay or on the banks, so it doesn't affect me whether one fish or a blitz makes it south. I do fish for them in freshwater and have watched the days of plenty turn to crap. Same mentality, same pissin and moanin, same outcome. The bottom line is: The whole coast is being raped at the mouth of the bay. The Atlantic council needs to step in and put restrictions on it before it's too late. Make it no season til Jan. Maybe some can manage to get out and spawn.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

...and plenty of bait to go round.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Peixaria said:


> Menhaden boats are off Pea Island at 10:00 this morning. Few sport fishers as well


Anyone still wondering why the fish aren't in Carolina. Until the practice of seine netting the entire schools of bunker is moved out past the 3 mi. limit it will be hard to find the game fish in the same area. Wipe out an entire school of bait like these boats do and all the game fish that were feeding off them (the ones that weren't taken as "by-catch" in the same net) will quickley move on to find more food. That's usually the reason they spend the winter offshore in the EEZ, not because they're thinking like a buck in mating season, they simpily follow the food.

Again all the pizz'n and moanin' will never help squat. We in the Tiderwater area complain when the guys in Carolina pull a net through a school of 1000's of Rockfish killing them all while knowing they can only keep but so many (thank god that was "fixed"), the guys in Carolina complain that we catch them all at the mouth of the bay and we in southern Virginia complain that the northern bay guys C&R during the spawn season with high mortality rates and they complain like the Carolina guys that we get to keep them all during our fall/winter season.

The Rockfish are regulated coastwise (just like the Menhaden stock should be) because they migrate and all/most east coast states enjoy catching them, it's up to those smart guys to maintain the stock through those regulations so if you want to make changes that's where your energy needs to be spent instead of bitch'n at each other !!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> The bottom line is: The whole coast is being raped at the mouth of the bay. The Atlantic council needs to step in and put restrictions on it before it's too late. Make it no season til Jan. Maybe some can manage to get out and spawn.


Yeah there you go.That's just what we need no fishing for striper til jan .They'll make it to Nc for sure then To hell with the Va bay fisherman.. Maybe they do need a change in regulations But Not shut down more places too fish No stripers til jan That is just ignorant. Heck some years fish would be out past the three mile line before the season starts. Lets not give the green wackos any more ammo please...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You got a better solution, then let's hear it old great intelligent one. If they are out past the 3 mile limit. maybe some would get thru the mine field you girls up in Va. lay for them. Never ceases to amaze me. NOT IN MY BACKYARD.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

It's in my back yard, your back yard, and everyone elses! All I'm saying is We don't need to be argueing about somebody fishing or 400 boats fishing . Ask the people at the inlet this year if you think we need more regs. I'm not as smart as many and don't know the solution but when NObody can fish Anywhere at anytime! Then YOU will have all the fish you would want to catch. So lets continue [email protected]#ing at each other and let the whole fishery shut Down ... KMA


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

there just fish fellas some catch'em some don't, I probably won't catch'em if I don't go, that's a definite.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not arguring, simply stating the big fish aren't making it offshore to spawn. You firgure it out from there. Not much difference between not being allowed to fish for them and not having them to fish for.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> Not arguring, simply stating the big fish aren't making it offshore to spawn. You firgure it out from there.


See Stupid ME I thought they went up River To Spawn In the spring Like the James river /Appomattox river. I never knew they went Offshore to spawn ... Keep not arguing


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

They spawn the same in the salt they do in freshwater. Upriver in the spring. They simply aren't enough making it offshore to winter or down the coast to return to the rivers and bays in the spring to spawn.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> They spawn the same in the salt they do in freshwater. Upriver in the spring. They simply aren't enough making it offshore to winter or down the coast to return to the rivers and bays in the spring to spawn.


So lets shut down fishing!!! Nobody fish for stripers! They are endangerd. nobody allowed at Cape Henry or Cabbage Patch ! Is this what You want. You better watch what you wish for..


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Hate to say this guys, but there are some here responding to this thread that have a lot to learn about striped bass, myself included. We could all go on and on about this or that, but what we need as an agency with intelligence, that agency NOT being the ASMFC. The ASMFC is not exactly out for the best interests of the fish. ITS ABOUT MONEY FOLKS. 

Striped bass have been the most studied fish in history, and they are anadramous fish, which means they live in saltwater and spawn in freshwater. This information is available to anyone who can use google. 

I think we all would agree we want more stripers in the water, but we have to look at the entire ecosystem, not just the abundance, or lack of striped bass. Historically menhaden used to make up a substantial portion of the striped bass diet. Now with less bunker around the stripers are eating things to suppliment the lack of bunker, like sandeels, crabs, juvenille weakfish, ect. One (myself included) sees a direct correlation between myoobaceriosis and the lack of bunker. Water quality is another factor, look at the Chesapeake Bay and the amount of sick fish with sores on them. With warm water and lack of appropriate forage, what else would you expect?

Hate to break it to you guys, but these fish swim from Maine to NC every year, and are targeted to whole way. In Jan-April, they are in VA and NC waters, over-wintering off the beach early, then making their way to the spawning grounds of the Roanoke, Chesapeake Bay, Hudson River, the Delaware, and other rivers on the east coast. Once the deed is done these fish start making their way north in May. Depending on water temps and bait, they are usually off the Delmarva and NJ in May and June. In NJ these fish are usually on schools on bunker and can hang around for sometime. But usually they disperse north along the coast. Some fish drop off in NJ, NY, CT, RI, MS, NH, and ME. Then come fall these fish start to go south again in the opposite of the previous sentence. But if bait hangs in an area for a certain time or we have a warm fall, the fish stick around for a while, like they did this year at IBSP and their sandeel forage base. 

Looking at the recent (past 5-7 years) fall migratory patters, once these fish get south of Cape May, they are remaining offshore, because there is little structure, and more importantly, little bait. If there were more bait inshore/nearshore that is where the stripers/blue would be. But IMHO because this is where it is most cost effective for Omega to operate. They take the bait out of the water and the fish look for a more stable food source, they may have pea brains, but they aint all that stupid. If the surf was full and black with bunker, I would bet that the bass/blues would be running them high and dry on the beaches of NC like the old days when there was A LOT more bunker around.

I say that we (recreational fisherman) are taking too many bass. The commercial allocation has been steady since the reopening of the fishery. IMHO 1 fish instead of two would be a good start. But again we need to look at the entire ecosystem, and not just one piece of the ecosystem. We also need to stop fighting amongst ourselves i.e. comms/recs. If we could work together, I bet the fishery would benefit. But then again, we go back to money, and we all know what happens then.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hifishing said:


> Looking at the recent (past 5-7 years) fall migratory patters, once these fish get south of Cape May, they are remaining offshore, because there is little structure, and more importantly, little bait. * If there were more bait inshore/nearshore that is where the stripers/blue would be. But IMHO because this is where it is most cost effective for Omega to operate. * They take the bait out of the water and the fish look for a more stable food source, they may have pea brains, but they aint all that stupid. If the surf was full and black with bunker, I would bet that the bass/blues would be running them high and dry on the beaches of NC like the old days when there was A LOT more bunker around.


That answered my question and makes sense, as the Omega pie has been dwindling (through lower catches, not better regulations) to be more profitable they are staying closer to shore hence the lack of inshore bait.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

http://savemenhaden.wordpress.com/2010/07/24/menhaden-population-decline-1979-2009/

It would be great if someone more computer savy could post a pic of this chart...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

nuts, I didn't start arguring with you so I won't continue with this subject. I made points as I see them after many years of seeing what happens, when. Thanks for your comments. 

hifishing, a most informative post and one I read in the entirety. Great info and point of view. Thanks for taking the time to research and put it up.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ no research, all in my head. took longer to type it up. Some of us cant get enough of stripers, blues, drum, rods, reels, knots, line, leaders, casting practice, tools of the trade, beach access, scientific studies relating to the aforementions, land management laws, esa, ect ect ect forgot hooks, rutgers, the weather channel, talking bout this and that and the other, plugs, metal, teasers, bait, current, tide, effects of current, tide as they relate to fishing specific spots, time of year weather patters, retrevial speed, retrevial depth, bucktails, eels, rigged eels, bunker chunking, fishing an inlet on slack tide, the subtle contours of the beach, a rock at the bottom of an inlet that produces better on the incoming than the outgoing, differences in current speed on the flood vs ebb, 

I LOVE FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hifishing said:


> http://savemenhaden.wordpress.com/2010/07/24/menhaden-population-decline-1979-2009/
> 
> It would be great if someone more computer savy could post a pic of this chart...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

All those boats off Pea Island and such are fishing for those schools of Spinny's Fish and Chips.....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

and pogey boats have to stay 3 miles out allready, and they do set a metric tonage for menhaden.....Just sayin... Recs kill way way more them coms, recs are unregulated as far as tonage.....Keep the infighting up and it will all be gone for all of us.... Divide n Conquear...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

A comerant eats 2.5 pounds of fish a day............Focus your energy where it can be effective, Open Season For Dogsharks and Kill all Comerants on Sight would do more to help fish populations then fighting with your brother fisherman.......The regulators are clueless and their rules and imbalance creating has manufactured the problem, and you all want them to solve it.... Please.... Focus....

JAM


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

Man you are still sore about letting that pig go(ROTFLMAO) and that whimpy thing kicked your arse.(LOL) just kidding with ya old man of the mountain!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What can I say bear, at least I cotched them schoolies on a homemade mounteen jig I brung wid me. The ones tied with yarn. Made the trip all the more better. Wish my back had been up to the job and it hadn't been as rough so I could have done a better job without having to brace agin da rails. Next trip maybe. Concuses, concuses.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

hifishing.................................that was a really good post.

JAM...................I'm sorry you feel cheated, but


> A comerant eats 2.5 pounds of fish a day.... Kill all Comerants on Sight would do more to help fish populations then fighting with your brother fisherman


 the pheasant hunters say it about the fox, the deer hunters say it about the coyote, the trout fisherman say it about the muskies, the pan fishermen say it about the bass, the bass fishermen say it about the pike, the poor people say it about the rich people..........................they can all survive natural or introduced predation, with just a little help................

.....................................just something to think about.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

and pogey boats have to stay 3 miles out allready, and they do set a metric tonage for menhaden.....Just sayin... Recs kill way way more them coms, recs are unregulated as far as tonage.....Keep the infighting up and it will all be gone for all of us.... Divide n Conquear... 

109020 metric tons is not really a cap JAM. Just saying. As I said in my post, recs kill way more and IMHO a 1 fish a day would be better for the fishery. BTW, the bunker dont know where the 3 mile line is.

A comerant eats 2.5 pounds of fish a day............Focus your energy where it can be effective, Open Season For Dogsharks and Kill all Comerants on Sight would do more to help fish populations then fighting with your brother fisherman.......The regulators are clueless and their rules and imbalance creating has manufactured the problem, and you all want them to solve it.... Please.... Focus

You will get no arguement from me on this one...

On a personal note. JAM, back when you worked at a cetain tackle shop...you built me my first custom heaver, a lami 150 that I still fish to this day. Between you and Howard you two guys helped me become the drum fisherman I am today. THANK YOU. I also respect the way you still give it to the NPS, I will not stop either...I hope when we finally win this thing, you and me and all of us will be on the point in late april/early may in those epic spring drum bites, with the gestapo off our backs just like the good ole days...email sent


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JAM said:


> and pogey boats have to stay 3 miles out allready, and they do set a metric tonage for menhaden.....Just sayin... Recs kill way way more them coms, recs are unregulated as far as tonage.....Keep the infighting up and it will all be gone for all of us.... Divide n Conquear...


Not sure where you got that, NC state waters are open to menhaden harvest the same as in Va waters.

I understand where you are coming from about the infighting, but with bunker its different. The boats out of Reedville are only designed to do one thing and that is make money.AND and this is a big and, bunker are more important than any fish out there, they are bait we use yes, but they are also the forage feed for predators and also filter (or at least used to) the Bay. The reason there are so many sick striper in the bay is lack of food and huge oxygen depleted (dead zones). The population is great, lots of fish. Almost too many for what they have to eat.If we don't get a control over the harvest of bunker than you can forget rec or commercially fishing for striper, drum or trout for that matter. I hate to see anyone lose a job but what the bunker boats are doing is a crime!

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Byron/pa said:


> hifishing.................................that was a really good post.
> 
> JAM...................I'm sorry you feel cheated, but the pheasant hunters say it about the fox, the deer hunters say it about the coyote, the trout fisherman say it about the muskies, the pan fishermen say it about the bass, the bass fishermen say it about the pike, the poor people say it about the rich people..........................they can all survive natural or introduced predation, with just a little help................
> 
> .....................................just something to think about.


BYRON PA 

No where did I say I feel Cheated, If anything I am Blessed, I have lived on the Island for goin on 10 years and Fish most everyday... Its less then a minute to the Beach or less then a minute to the sound... I have No problem helping species survive, just do no like the foks Best available Science (made up) that do it.. Folks are blaming NET Fishermen for all the problems of the Ocean, I say BS, with 80 percent less Coms today then in the 80's, folks been fishing with nets since Jesus. So called OVERFISHING (which if you look into it the term Overfishing does not me People OverFishing) Problem has only been around as long as the DMF's 30 or 40 years, so I blame them... MIS-Management of our reasource, I just do not get the Fishermen pointing fingers at Fishermen, when the problem lies with management... 


JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Alls good fellas and thats for the kind words hifishing. NO POGEY BOAT CAN COME WITHIN 3 miles of our shore, don't know about va but I know that is the case here in nc... After ctach shares are iplemented, all you will have left com fishing is the Omega's and the Like... You all keep Crying about Omega, what about all the developement all over the banks of the Ches. Bay, chemicle run-off, golf courses, people dumping..... Just sayin You all ain't gonna like Coprate Fishing, and its comming....Alls good felas, but we are killing ourselves from within.... 

JAM


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

JAM said:


> Alls good fellas and thats for the kind words hifishing. NO POGEY BOAT CAN COME WITHIN 3 miles of our shore, don't know about va but I know that is the case here in nc... After ctach shares are iplemented, all you will have left com fishing is the Omega's and the Like... You all keep Crying about Omega, what about all the developement all over the banks of the Ches. Bay, chemicle run-off, golf courses, people dumping..... Just sayin You all ain't gonna like Coprate Fishing, and its comming....Alls good felas, but we are killing ourselves from within....
> 
> JAM


 Water quality, you hit the nail on the head. I work on a golf course within 1/4 mile of the intracoastal and hate seeing the apps of fungicides, herbicides, fertilizers going out, but the members pay top dollar for a green golf course without thinking about the repercussions. We just have to accept some things that do our ecology no good.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

There was A LOT of bait behind my house today, right on the beach getting pounded by dolphins, pelicans, seagulls, gannets, and those black diving birds. I was too slow getting down there and by the time I was ready they had gone out and down. It looked like a blitz, me and my friend saw some large splashes so there might have been something bigger under them. That's what I want to believe anyway.


----------

